# Color development



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

OK, silly question. Are all colors of rats born pink??
Are they like Dalmations and Cattle Dogs which are born all white then develope spotting??

This is my first litter (and the last) and I wasn't sure if the dark colors were also born all pink. Momma is black and both babies are all pink (unknown sire).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Babies are usually always born pink, but even on the 2nd and 3rd days sometimes the darker colours/pigments can start to show up  Just look at the eyes, dark eyes mean black eyes, light eyes or "no eyes" mean pink or ruby (which can darken a lot later on)

This is day 2 of Sweeties babies, you can see the berkshires already if you look closely. Those ended up being black berkshires Moshi and his sister 
Pocky


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks.
At 5 days, they are still pink and starting to get white fur. Looks like they will be albinos.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Murinae said:


> Thanks.
> At 5 days, they are still pink and starting to get white fur. Looks like they will be albinos.


Actually we call them PEW (pink eyed whites) as they are not truly albino genetically. Is mom a PEW?


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

Please post pics.....I love baby pics!!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting. I thought they were genetic albinos.
The mom is the dark (black or brown?) hairless in this post: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,26056.0.html

So the PEW is a recessive?



lilspaz68 said:


> Murinae said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Murinae said:


> Interesting. I thought they were genetic albinos.
> The mom is the dark (black or brown?) hairless in this post: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,26056.0.html
> 
> So the PEW is a recessive?
> ...


Albino is recessive. "PEW" is a label for a color that can actually be achieved in a couple ways. Most PEW's are in fact albino. However, "PEW" can also be achieved through multiple dilutes with one of those being the pink-eyed dilute (maybe combine pink-eyed dilute with blue, mink, Russian blue...). It can also be achieved through a largely marked pink-eyed dilute (essentially a "BEW" but with pink eyes).


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

shooper said:


> Please post pics.....I love baby pics!!


Here you go! http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,26056.15.html


----------

